# umbelical cord



## Richi (Dec 2, 2006)

I am worried because my kittens umbelical cords havnt fallen off and they are on their 6th day today.Only 2 out of 5 have lost their umbelical cords.Is this something i should worry about or do some just take longer than others.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

i did some reading, and found that they usually fall off on the 2nd of 3rd day, and some take longer than others.Just like a human baby.Just make sure that momma cat is keeping it clean to prevent infection, which is unlikely.


----------

